# Tapatalk



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone else use this ap? I've been using it for years, but now it seems it doesn't work with gtaa. Is this an administrative error? Did the forum drop support for it? I haven't changed my log in or password. Anyone else having this problem???


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

See this thread. Holocron is working on it.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45882


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't seem to open it either. I thought it was only me that's having trouble logging in using the app.


----------

